# Energy levels on raw?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What are your experiences with your dog's energy levels on raw? What did you notice outdoors and playing.. but also indoors with ability to settle? The only thing I have read is that energy level goes UP. But...

After 17 days on raw, I am noticing a change in energy level. Grimm has plenty of zip for playing, but in the house, he is more relaxed. He just chills out more. *He is WAY easier to settle*. Big, big difference. Ideas why? Is this because his diet is missing something-- or because he is now finally getting something his nerves needed? B vitamins maybe?














He seems much more content, relaxed, indoors. Is it from having almost 2 lbs of food in his tummy each meal?







Or is a dietary need now being fulfilled for him that was lacking in kibble before?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Patti, you know what happens when children eat candy all day long? They run around like maniacs- same with dogs on high carb diets.
My dogs have a good amount of energy- esp. my GSD (he's always ready to go), but they are not restless. My GSD however was restless on kibble, always moving like he was searching for an outlet. But 3days on raw all changed and we've been living peacefully & happily ever after.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I noticed a HUGE change in Tazer, my Cocker. He had more real energy and ALOT less "jittery" energy.

I liken it to a kid on a sugar rush. That's how Tazer was all the time before raw.

For a 9 yr old Cocker he has TONS of energy - it just less 'frantic'.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mädchen and Lauri, that would make sense to me.. except that Grimm's kibble was grain-free Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. No grains. Maybe the potatoes in it gave him carb jitters? Can they do that, even cooked into a kibble?

Seriously-- he is so relaxed now. He does what he wants to do in the house when we come indoors, but then just ka-flops, harrumphs, and gets comfy for a while.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Sure. Potatoes convert into sugar quickly.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ah-HAH!!







That makes sense. Amazing to see him so relaxed in the house!







YES!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is definately high-energy but is fairly calm and relaxed in the house. When we go over to our friends' house to play, Ris can easily outlast their two dogs that are half her age.

I agree with what everyone else has stated. Many kibbles provide quick energy in the form of sugars and carbohydrates which cause a sort of hyper energy but not a long-term sustainable source of energy.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

My experience was a bit different..At first I did not see any energy increase, then after about 5 months I guess, I saw a huge energy increase, now they are at I believe to be a normal energy level for their breed

I do find on tripe days though, that their energy level seems a bit higher, not sure why..


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Green tripe still contains the remains of the cow's last meal. Grass = plant product = carbs = sugar = dogs on strung out on Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most likely the cows last meal was grains as they use grains at the end to fatten them up quickly (except for grass-fed beef).


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I know. I was being hopeful.







But that grain is loaded with carbs, which turn to sugar (even faster) too.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Actually, this is a hunk of tripe where you can see the grass itself. Grimm is really, really much calmer on raw-- even with a hunk of tripe per meal tossed in. Not that he is weak, I don't mean that. Just... hmm.. way more "settled." Does this make any sense? Has anyone else seen this, when the dog was on grainfree kibble then went to raw? Could it just be that his meal sizes are so large, and it makes him chill out more with a full tummy? Or, was he missing a vitamin for nerves that he is getting now?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have actually noticied zilch difference when it comes to energy level and raw. We have fed solely raw, solely grain free kibble and a mix of the two.

I have noticied a lot of other great things about raw (i.e. white teeth, small poops, less shedding) but really nothing solid on energy levels in my opinion.

Except for maybe when they get a recreational raw bone, that will make them "zen like" in bliss chewing on their bone for awhile. Other than that, it only depends on the amount of exercise and mental stimulation they get that day.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow. There seems to be a lot of different experiences re energy level and raw. Some people report energy level going through the roof. Some say their newly adopted dogs relax quickly when on raw. So far, I notice Grimm seems more relaxed indoors. Better able to settle. His entire coat quality has changed, in density, length(that was a surprise) and gloss. I am just surprised at him settling more easily. Nice!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Just for you Patti

Jack Hill


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I am glad to hear Grimm is improving so quickly on the raw diet. I agree about the coat, my dogs have very healthy coats and little shedding compared to the GSD's I am around. I just had one overnight and she is on Purina one, my car was full of dog hair just transporting her 7 miles each way, and every time I ran my hands down her back I came up with a handful(it wasn't due to her being nervous, she is always thisway). The owner brushes her daily, and I think her diet is the reason...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL, Kallie!!







Thanks for the funny-- I needed that!!

OnyxsGirl-- You're right, there may be less shedding. I only really notice the density, gloss, and changes in coat length.. his hairs are growing out to be LONGER now. That surprised me!


----------

